# Buserelin - how it works in 24 hours/morning v evening jabbing



## Guest

Hi Mazv

Me again     

I know that some ladies inject buserelin in the morning and some do it in the evening, as per their docs orders etc .....My question is : how does it actually work in the body between each injection? The reason I ask is, my common sense says that evening may be best, as then when it is trigger day you will have more "cover" as you will inject buserelin roughly around the trigger time....whereas if you inject buserelin in the mornings you will have done the jab sometime before the trigger jab on trigger day, so must have less "cover" (from the buserelin) before EC? - however I am told it does not work like that really hence why morning jabs are fine too! - but I do not understand why?!    

xxx


----------



## mazv

Hi Lukey,

How much detail do you want here? Full pharmacolgical and pharmacodynamic action at cellular level or general jist of what it does? Basically it is a manufactured compound that is very similar to GnRH the hormone that regulates LH & FSH secretion. It is much stronger that the natural hormone though so initially you get a release of LH/FSH before it kicks you into artificial menopause. 

In a natural cycle your GnRH is released in pulses of varying strengths and this causes the release and peak levels of FSH & LH during the regular 4 week AF cycle. Using the buserelin means that you don't get these pulses but a continuous bombardment of the receptors that stimulate LH & FSH secretion. This basically causes them to 'switch off' due to overkill (think of it as fusing the wiring so the electricity doesn't work anymore). Your body stops producing LH & FSH and the hormone levels fall to menopausal. This should prevent the natural LH surge mid cycle that would usually lead to ovulation. Everyone is different but usually you would expect it to take days for your natural cycle to kick in again after buserelin as it takes time for your receptors to become responsive again and start your body naturally producing LH/FSH. This explains why some people after a BFN might go back to regular AF cycles whereas for some it can be weeks before things return to normal.

So long as you are taking buserelin every day at regular intervals then it doesn't matter if it's morning or night. This is also why even when people forget a dose or even 2 downreg still works as their own receptors haven't had a chance to fully switch on again and start producing LH & FSH.

Hope this makes sense, can't think of a better way to simplify it sorry. If you need more detail than this then I can suggest some pharmacological text books but you'd probably need to visit a University/Medical book shop to access them. I suspect you'd lose the will to live reading them though   This is the reason why I used to use my 9am Pharmacology lectures to catch up on sleep after clubbing until 3am  

Maz x


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mazv - if you are saying you are covered from trigger day regardless of morning or evening dose (on trigger day) then that does it for me     
(PS Uni was alwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaays about the clubbing   )


Thank you  

xxx


----------



## mazv

Thanks  Glad that made sense 

With you on the clubbing/social life  How I even managed to get a degree is beyond me    

Maz x


----------



## Guest

me too and it was totally irrelevant to my chosen career in the end


----------

